
Strapi Beta Is Out - ecares
https://blog.strapi.io/strapi-beta-is-out/
======
littlebuddha888
Sofar the best solution for creating quick API's. With support of REST API and
GraphQL.

------
ecares
Strapi is an open source headless CMS, like an on-premise Contentful.

I have used it in a couple projects and it is one of the nicest UX/DX I have
ever seen.

------
_fizz_buzz_
strapi + gatsby is the best!

